# Stilts



## Tommy (May 15, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can get marshalltown plastering stilts in Orlando fl?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Stilts/?gclid=CMrb0JiVmbcCFcuh4AodpHIA-A


I would go with the duras..:yes: I myself will never buy another pair of Marshall towns.


----------



## DETROIT ROCK (May 27, 2011)

I love CL http://orlando.craigslist.org/for/3779119058.html


----------



## Tommy (May 15, 2013)

Thanks ill take a look and compare


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

DETROIT ROCK said:


> I love CL http://orlando.craigslist.org/for/3779119058.html


 By the looks of the shoes and straps Those stilts are in great shape. not a lot of wear.Well worth $50 Those stilts new [dura] are a good $350

Ya better jump on em Tommy  Or I will!


----------

